# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Surf-Trip mit VW-Bus nach Sardinien !! :)

## Raffael Philipp

Hey,
wir (Lukas 21 J., Marian 23 J., Philipp 23 J.) fahren vom 27. August bis 10. September nach Porto Pollo an der Nordkste von Sardinien zum Windsurfen. Wir haben dort ein Haus direkt am Strand...
Und SUCHEN NOCH LEUTE DIE LUST HABEN AUF URLAUB... 
In dem Haus knnen bis zu 10 Leute wohnen, also knnen noch bis 7 Leute mit...
Egal ob Windsurfer oder nicht, man kann da auch einfach so Urlaub machen, Schnorcheln, Chillen, die Sonne im September noch mal richtig genieen, usw usw usw.....  :Smile: 
Wir haben bis jetzt einen VW-Bus. Ab 5 Leuten bruchten wir noch ein Auto...
Die Kosten (Haus, Verpflegung, Fhre, Sprit, Maut) werden bei 4 Leuten so ~ 500 betragen, aber JE MEHR LEUTE DESTO BILLIGER WIRDS !! (bei 6 Leuten sinds dann nur noch ca. 400, usw...)

Also wer LUST AUF URLAUB AM MEER HAT, EINFACH MELDEN  :Smile: 

Sind zu erreichen unter: chill-phill@hotmail.de

----------

